# Which Shrimp to Breed for my Dennerle 30L Nano ?



## Antipofish (18 Apr 2012)

Hey folks, well I want to set up my new Dennerle 30L Nano as a shrimp breeding tank.

I would like to hear your suggestions for which shrimp will breed easily in my water (parameters listed below), that are quite hardy too, and also likely to be in demand.  I know that shrimp are often very expensive in LFS's and I would like to have the tank potter along producing a nice string of shrimp that I can flick over to my main tank and also sell the odd few off on here at a fair price   

The Dennerle kit comes with Duponit mix (bit like an aquatic compost I think) and also some Garnelenkies (German for shrimp substrate ? ?) Sulawesi black.  Its like a fine grade gravel... about 1.2mm

My intention is to have a few small Seiryu rocks (or one larger one) and a fair bit of wood.  

I want to limit myself to maximum 5 plant species and would like to see a fair bit of moss in there too. There will be a "sandy beach" area and to delineate this I intend to create a "barrier" between the Sulawesi and the "sandy beach" (for which I will use Unipac maui or samoa sand) by using ADA congo sand grade S (which is like a chunky gravel).  It will be a bit like the separation that James Starr Marshall created in his beautiful 60P setup (Thanks for the inspiration James).

PARAMETERS:

Water out the tap is 7 pH, 4 to 6 dKH and 8 dGH.  Once in the tank with this sort of substrate I find the dKH drops to about 3 o 4 and pH lowers as a result also.  Nitrates are about 5ppm out the tap for me (not really relevant).

I will have the tank heated and the plants will be fed using TPN+, easycarbo and CO2 injected via a TMC mini CO2 kit.

Your thoughts, particularly on the shrimp, would be most welcome.


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

I picked up two Tiger Shrimp today, one was berried hopefully she doesnt drop them. Apparently the next easiest shrimp to breed after RCS. Look pretty cool too.
Also Kesgrave Tropicals has a good selection on their eBay shop, at good prices! I was in the owners house today looking at his shrimp tanks... Lots of beautiful CRS. 

Can't wait to see it set up!

Kris


----------



## darren636 (18 Apr 2012)

Simoni Simoni.


----------



## logi-cat (18 Apr 2012)

any images of the setup?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Apr 2012)

Sounds like a good plan mate, a high grade cherry is a nice easy and pleasing option.  Buying good quality is the key to start up, its very rare to see any good grade shrimp in an lfs.  
id revise the sandy beach plan if i were you, shrimp will trash it and in a 30ltr i would hazard a guess your banking will be relatively steep adding to the mixing woes.

You will love a shrimp take mate, always something going on.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Apr 2012)

Get some yellow, rili or any tigers.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> I picked up two Tiger Shrimp today, one was berried hopefully she doesnt drop them. Apparently the next easiest shrimp to breed after RCS. Look pretty cool too.
> Also Kesgrave Tropicals has a good selection on their eBay shop, at good prices! I was in the owners house today looking at his shrimp tanks... Lots of beautiful CRS.
> 
> Can't wait to see it set up!
> ...



Thanks Kris.  When you say "drop them" do you mean that as in miscarriage ?  I am gonna do the substrate scape this morning possibly 



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> Simoni Simoni.



Looks quite pretty from the pics I have seen.  Never seen them available.  Are they quite rare Darren ?



			
				logi-cat said:
			
		

> any images of the setup?



Not yet other than those on my Nano link in my signature.




			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan mate, a high grade cherry is a nice easy and pleasing option.  Buying good quality is the key to start up, its very rare to see any good grade shrimp in an lfs.
> id revise the sandy beach plan if i were you, shrimp will trash it and in a 30ltr i would hazard a guess your banking will be relatively steep adding to the mixing woes.
> 
> You will love a shrimp tank mate, always something going on.



Thanks Iain.  I should have said.  Cherries (even high grade) are the ones I want to avoid.  Everyone does Cherries, LOL. (Although to be fair, not many do high grade ones, but I fear there are so many average ones out there, that there would be little interest in high grade ones.




			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Get some yellow, rili or any tigers.



Thanks Ed.  Rili's sound nice and their price is reasonable now too. But actually, you have picked all the ones I like.


----------



## darren636 (19 Apr 2012)

think Simoni shrimp pop up in the swap sale section now and then.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Apr 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> think Simoni shrimp pop up in the swap sale section now and then.



Are they essentially a pearly looking shrimp ? the pics on the net probably did not do them justice.


----------



## darren636 (19 Apr 2012)

opaque and brown  not everyones cup of tea. They are natural and not inbred. Which is nice. What are your contenders?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Apr 2012)

orange sakura's are fairly new to the scene and look interesting...


----------



## Antipofish (19 Apr 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> opaque and brown  not everyones cup of tea. They are natural and not inbred. Which is nice. What are your contenders?



The main contenders are Rili, then Yellows, then Orange Sakuras then Black bees


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have them all hi hi


----------



## BigTom (19 Apr 2012)

Contact Frothhelmet if you want simoni, that's where I got mine from.


----------



## Sentral (19 Apr 2012)

Red Sakura, Blue Pearl or yellows should be easy 

I've not seen orange sakura on sale yet, does anyone actually have them in the UK?


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Apr 2012)

Just saw FrothHelmets Ad. They look pretty good mate, not a bad price too! They do look really natural, and you can keep them with ANY other shrimp apparently and they won't cross breed.


----------

